# Strikeforce has appoached Fedor about fight at 205 against Henderson



## G8tors (Feb 19, 2011)

And apparently he is interested in the fight. I would be pumped to see Fedor at 205 against Hendo. Hopefully it actually happens.

http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-new...erson-discussed-by-Strikeforce-officials.html


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I just read this thread on sherdog and then realised it must have been you hence the same username


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I knew this was gonna happen, though it happened more sooner than I thought. I knew that if it was wacky enough, StrikeForce would do it. :sarcastic12:


----------



## G8tors (Feb 19, 2011)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> I knew this was gonna happen, though it happened more sooner than I thought. I knew that if it was wacky enough, StrikeForce would do it. :sarcastic12:


I don't really see what's wacky about it. I mean Emelianenko is like 220-230? A cut to 205 isn't bad at all. 

I personally would LOVE to see Hendo/Fedor.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Would be interested in this fight. I know a lot of the hype about Fedor has died but this would still be an exciting fight.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

G8tors said:


> I don't really see what's wacky about it. I mean Emelianenko is like 220-230? A cut to 205 isn't bad at all.
> 
> I personally would LOVE to see Hendo/Fedor.


He wouldn't even need to cut really. Just go on somewhat of a diet and take a dump before the weighins would probably suffice.

Can you imagine a Fedor as "ripped" as someone like Schaub, Cain, or Mirko? He'd probably just have to jog up to the scales and he'd be 205

Hope it happens and although I HATE his fanatical fanbase, I'd love to see Fedor make a good run in a reasonable weight class.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

hm I dunno.

Is it "just" a fight or is it for the title?

Fedor does not derserve a shot at the title. He should start beating some guys first at 205 before getting a shot.

IF it is not for the title, its bad for Hendo.
If he wins everything is cool, but when he loses he is the Champ who just lost.

Like I said, Fedor, if he goes down to 205, should start by fighting other contenders first.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Fedor against fighters who are his size...intriguing. Would have been more intriguing 5 years ago. But still intriguing. However him getting a title shot without 1, or 2 fights at least at LHW would be a travesty, but one I would expect from the M-1 Mafia.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Fedor getting a instant shot is really surprising to some of you guys?

Do u even remember what Scott Coker said when he gave Hendo a instant title shot against Shields? Its DAN HENDERSON!

When people say is it fair? He is just going to say, ITS FEDOR, the best HW on the planet, (then why is he in LHW....) lol



This is a very entertaining fight, i dont see Fedor getting KO'ed or TKO'ed but i think Dan might win this


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Ugh. They are really milking Fedor for what he's worth if they put this fight on next. Seriously. Fedor needs a few wins before he fights Hendo.

They are seriously just milking Fedor's name for the money at this point.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I like this idea and I like this fight, and above all its a fight that I can see him winning.

No reason why he should retire yet I don't think, I would of loved to see the Werdum rematch but I guess with the long wait now for the Reem/Werdum fight with no 100% guarantee on the result not resulting on having to wait even longer to see that rematch, but thats really is the only match left for him at HW, aside from that the division now is just to strong for a small guy to bare any impacted.

There are tons of good fights at LHW for him, my No.1 pick would of been Hendo without the title clouding the situation, but this been the case I would of liked ot see him take on someone else first, King Mo maybe, just to try him out in the division and give him chance to earn his title shot status.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

enceledus said:


> Ugh. They are really milking Fedor for what he's worth if they put this fight on next. Seriously. Fedor needs a few wins before he fights Hendo.
> 
> They are seriously just milking Fedor's name for the money at this point.


The Fedor teet is running low on the leche.

SF and Coker crack me up.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

Machida Karate said:


> Fedor getting a instant shot is really surprising to some of you guys?
> 
> Do u even remember what Scott Coker said when he gave Hendo a instant title shot against Shields? Its DAN HENDERSON!


yeah.

its not suprising though, kind of sad it is.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Interesting......doubt it will happen though. if fedor is going to go to 205 then i'm sure M-1 will probably try and create a new contract.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Mousasis and Fedor in the same div?? I dont' know how thats gonna pan out..

But TBH I'm more interested in seeing Hendo fight Mousasi right now..


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Apparently Fedor is serious and has already started cutting the weight. Says he's down to 215 already


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I would actually be interested in seeing Fedor as a LHW. And if he does it, then why not for the title? After all it's more the rule than the exception in SF that the title challenger is coming off a loss.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm not a fan of the instant title shot! Not only was it not earned but Fedor is coming off of two loses! That's an even bigger joke then Brett Rogers getting a title shot! Well, in any case this should be an interesting fight!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

So what is SF going to do when they gift a title shot to Fedor after losing 2 straight, and then Henderson beats him as well?

Make him cut to MW and give him another shot? :sarcastic12:


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

RustyRenegade said:


> Apparently Fedor is serious and has already started cutting the weight. Says he's down to 215 already



that reminds me:


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> So what is SF going to do when they gift a title shot to Fedor after losing 2 straight, and then Henderson beats him as well?
> 
> Make him cut to MW and give him another shot? :sarcastic12:


Coker would put Fedor in a skirt and have him fight Cyborg...

For the Womens Title.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

This fight is far from as stupid as some are making out, its all about timing, until Kyle vs Mousasi is completed SF are short of a No.1 contender so why not have Fedor fight for the title in the mean time.

I think Fedor cutting add to what is already a very stacked division.

In fact its not different from when Randy Couture lost to Tim Sylvia then Rodriguez at HW then went on to fight for the UFC LHW title. Then after after a little run of 3W2L and losing title fights for the second consecutive time in his last 3 matches he then moved up and had an instant title fight again at HW, and I don't hear people digging Couture over that so why all the hate on Fedor and SF?

I can see Fedor winning this as well quite easily.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> This fight is far from as stupid as some are making out, its all about timing, until Kyle vs Mousasi is completed SF are short of a No.1 contender so why not have Fedor fight for the title in the mean time.
> 
> I think Fedor cutting add to what is already a very stacked division.
> 
> ...


And it was stupid to gift Couture one then as well. I mean they talked about Overeem/Fedor even after Werdum beat Fedor. Now Fedor gets completely schooled and they want him to go down in weight for a title shot?

It is very clear they are trying so hard to keep Fedor afloat. It just looks bad.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> And it was stupid to gift Couture one then as well. I mean they talked about Overeem/Fedor even after Werdum beat Fedor. Now Fedor gets completely schooled and they want him to go down in weight for a title shot?
> 
> It is very clear they are trying so hard to keep Fedor afloat. It just looks bad.


same can be said of a lot of the old Pride fighters, it as inevitable as the sport grew so rapidly that it was going to get tougher and tougher for the old generation, just ask Cro Cro, Wanderlei Silva, Chuck Liddell or anyone else who was in there Prime 5 or 6 years ago, in fact no matter what sport your in the same will always remain true.

So the HW division became to hard to stick in so what would be the point of saying there just so a point can be proved even further, so why not move down especially when your the size of Fedor and see if you can hack it out with guys who don't have a 40lb size advantage over you.

To be far I would love to see anyone competing LHW around the same size as Fedor try coming out on top against the HW's SF have lined up in that tournament, even one who is at the peak of there career.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> same can be said of a lot of the old Pride fighters, it as inevitable as the sport grew so rapidly that it was going to get tougher and tougher for the old generation, just ask Cro Cro, Wanderlei Silva, Chuck Liddell or anyone else who was in there Prime 5 or 6 years ago, in fact no matter what sport your in the same will always remain true.
> 
> So the HW division became to hard to stick in so what would be the point of saying there just so a point can be proved even further, so why not move down especially when your the size of Fedor and see if you can hack it out with guys who don't have a 40lb size advantage over you.
> 
> To be far I would love to see anyone competing LHW around the same size as Fedor try coming out on top against the HW's SF have lined up in that tournament, even one who is at the peak of there career.


Right and I am not disputing that Fedor going to LHW is a smart move. I have wanted to see him there for awhile but giving him an immediate title shot looks pretty shallow to be honest.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Right and I am not disputing that Fedor going to LHW is a smart move. I have wanted to see him there for awhile but giving him an immediate title shot looks pretty shallow to be honest.


to be fair as far as I am concerned as long as they can fit this fight in around the time of Kyle vs Mousasi so it does not effect the next legit title shot in the line then I have no problem with it, Hendo vs Fedor should be a great fight.


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

This would be an amazing fight. It's kind of sad to see Fedor moving down in weight like this but this seems like his ideal weight class.

As for the immediate title shot, I think it's a win-win. Hendo said he wants this fight


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> to be fair as far as I am concerned as long as they can fit this fight in around the time of Kyle vs Mousasi so it does not effect the next legit title shot in the line then I have no problem with it, Hendo vs Fedor should be a great fight.


While it would be a good fight, it still doesn't make it look any better that the best fight SF could find for the heavyweight title will feature a fighter that is on a 2 fight losing streak.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> While it would be a good fight, it still doesn't make it look any better that the best fight SF could find for the heavyweight title will feature a fighter that is on a 2 fight losing streak.


Because Hendo vs Fedor has all the makings to be a good fight, lets be serious if not for the title been on the line, who would argue that Hendo vs Fedor would not be a great for Fedor to make his LHW debut.

As for the title and the division its self, this fight does not change the fact that this is still a great division with great potential, its far from running dry and there are a lot of excising fights to be had before we truly see who sits at the top of the current contenders list in that division, so why not let this fight play out along with the rest of the division in the title race.

Again like the HW division this is a new division in the respect that most of the top contenders are yet to face each other, so does not really matter much right now who holds the belt, the belt just it is where it is, but things will fall into place as the division matures as more of the top contenders face off against each other.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

During Pride, MMA fans weren't so damn judgmental of match-ups. They placed different weight class guys against eachother and guys coming off wins/losses. Some of those "undeserved" fights were the best of all time.




I'm dying to see Fedor vs. Hendo. Justify the fight in your head however you want. 


The HW "tournament" has Fedor out of the loop for almost a year if he stays at heavyweight, and Mousasi vs. Kyle is still a month away plus three to fourth months after until the fight could even happen. 



This fight is perfect and is aligning just right. If Strikeforce wants to make this super-fight, we as fans need to encourage it.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I kinda like this idea of him dropping down to 205. SF can start hyping him up all over again as the new and improved Fedor!

I say Let him drop down and face King Mo, whoever wins fights for the belt :thumb02:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

First of all I can' imagine Fedor would want to make 205. I don't see it as a good idea for him either. Fedor has never been a guy who has ever cut weight for mma or another sport. His body is not used to it. I don't think experimenting with it for a five round fight against Hendo is smart. His loss in cardio and strength might be the difference too. If Fedor is tired and slower, you can't tell me that Hendo can't control him on the ground for 3 out of 5 rounds.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

rockybalboa25 said:


> First of all I can' imagine Fedor would want to make 205. I don't see it as a good idea for him either. Fedor has never been a guy who has ever cut weight for mma or another sport. His body is not used to it. I don't think experimenting with it for a five round fight against Hendo is smart. His loss in cardio and strength might be the difference too. If Fedor is tired and slower, you can't tell me that Hendo can't control him on the ground for 3 out of 5 rounds.


Thats a good point! Weight cutting could be factor in this fight! Last thing I want to see is Fedor looking like Travis Lutter!


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> So what is SF going to do when they gift a title shot to Fedor after losing 2 straight, and then Henderson beats him as well?
> 
> Make him cut to MW and give him another shot? :sarcastic12:


:thumbsup: Hendo is more than capable of doing so. It could put another huge name on his list of victims. I don't know but, honestly, I want Hendo to win this. It seems to me that he'll be relevant just as long as Couture was and beating Fedor can be super ******* amazing for his career, excellent motivation boost. On the other hand, I no longer believe that Fedor at the age of nearly 35 cutting weight to 205 after all these years fighting at HW will make him any better. Neither Fedor nor Hendo has ever been knocked out, so the fight has a potential of going to the distance. Henderson is faster, still has huge power and he will be extra motivated, his submission defense is also very good. Fedor in his last fight was pretty slow and very beatable. The fact that he frequently bleeds and bleeds badly certainly does not help, either. He already started talking of retirement, so the level of his motivation is in question. I predict another upset leading to Henderson winning this, most likely via decision...


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Contradicting report out of mmajunkie:



> If Strikeforce has been talking about putting together Dan Henderson vs. Fedor Emelianenko, it's been a one-sided conversation, according to a representative for the Russian fighter.
> 
> M-1 Global Director of Operations Evgeni Kogan today told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) that the topic hasn't even been broached to Emelianenko or M-1 Global.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Good to hear Fedor is doing something. Hendo isn't where you'd want to start though. Maybe a Babalu rematch or Marc Coleman or Roger Gracie (even that's a gamble). 

Hendo would deal Fedor his first KO/TKO - 1st round or 2nd at most.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

MrObjective said:


> Good to hear Fedor is doing something. Hendo isn't where you'd want to start though. Maybe a Babalu rematch or Marc Coleman or Roger Gracie (even that's a gamble).
> 
> Hendo would deal Fedor his first KO/TKO - 1st round or 2nd at most.


Fedor vs Babalu is not interesting for anyone. Sobral poses very little threat and I think it's just waste of time. Even if Fedor wins, he gets nothing whatsoever. Lawal /Mousasi /Feijao / Hendo are the best candidates, a victory over any of them can prove Fedor's relevance in SF LHW division.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Fedor needs fights to be worthy of fighting Dan Henderson? Seriously? Fedor doesn't need to beat anyone to be worthy of a fight against anyone, it's Fedor. I'd be happy to see Fedor fight anyone, 2 fight losing streak or not. Overeem, Werdum, Henderson, Lawal, Velasquez, Dos Santos, Lesnar, Finkelstein, Beiber, Big Foot, it doesn't matter. Fedor vs Henderson would be an amazing fight. Really hope Strikeforce and M-1 get it booked.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Fedor needs fights to be worthy of fighting Dan Henderson? Seriously? Fedor doesn't need to beat anyone to be worthy of a fight against anyone, it's Fedor. I'd be happy to see Fedor fight anyone, 2 fight losing streak or not. Overeem, Werdum, Henderson, Lawal, Velasquez, Dos Santos, Lesnar, Finkelstein, Beiber, Big Foot, it doesn't matter. Fedor vs Henderson would be an amazing fight. Really hope Strikeforce and M-1 get it booked.


That is terrible logic. Who cares what he did in the past when it comes to a title shot now? I mean the guy is on a 2fight losing streak, how in the world does that line you up for a title shot? I mean should Chuck Liddell get a title shot? No. He shouldn't because even though he was an unstoppable force at one point, he still wasn't worthy of a title shot once he started dropping fights left and right.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

Danm2501 said:


> Fedor needs fights to be worthy of fighting Dan Henderson? Seriously? Fedor doesn't need to beat anyone to be worthy of a fight against anyone, it's Fedor. I'd be happy to see Fedor fight anyone, 2 fight losing streak or not. Overeem, Werdum, Henderson, Lawal, Velasquez, Dos Santos, Lesnar, Finkelstein, Beiber, Big Foot, it doesn't matter. Fedor vs Henderson would be an amazing fight. Really hope Strikeforce and M-1 get it booked.


No it's not!

Only because Micheal Schumacher won the most races in Formula 1, he isn't going to get a Pole Position in every race.

He has to prove himself again.

Same in MMA, it's a sport.

Is Fedor one, or maybe THE, best heavyweight ever? Yes.

Does that qualify him after 2 loses back2back to fight every title holder in every weight class out there? Sure not.

Fedor too has to climb his way back to No.1 contender.
I am also absolutely under the impression, that the promoters wouldn't do Fedor a favour if they put him up for a title fight right away.
That wouldn't be good for the sport of MMA.

Did Mike Tyson got a shot at a title after his forst losses (Im not talking about a title rematch)?
Does it happen anywhere in sport?


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> That is terrible logic. Who cares what he did in the past when it comes to a title shot now? I mean the guy is on a 2fight losing streak, how in the world does that line you up for a title shot? I mean should Chuck Liddell get a title shot? No. He shouldn't because even though he was an unstoppable force at one point, he still wasn't worthy of a title shot once he started dropping fights left and right.





Hennessy said:


> No it's not!
> 
> Only because Micheal Schumacher won the most races in Formula 1, he isn't going to get a Pole Position in every race.
> 
> ...


The think about this match is that the title so so new at SF with so many of there No.1 contenders at LHW still to face each other that it does not yet matter where the title is, it just is where it is, later down the line once all the contenders in that division have faced one another and some type of order has been set, then it will begin to matter where the title is, but for now they may as well let division play out and get some great match out of this division, and Hendo vs Fedor is a great match.

I think SF are doing a great job in this division from fights they have lined up, this simply is one of the best divisions in MMA atm and its far from drying up no matter who holds the belt currently.

If there currently was no belt then this fight would make perfect sense, so why let it stand in the way of the perfect match up.

This is exactly the way I would like to see the division play out.

*Fedor vs Hendo*, Title fight
*Kyle vs Mousasi*, Next No.1 contender

*King Mo/Roger Gracie vs Feijao/OSP*, Second No.1 contender

*Renato Sobral vs Rhadi Ferguson* Possible comeback or break through fight
*Antwain Britt vs Abongo Humphrey*, for another chance at a run or elimination.
*Trevor Prangley vs Some new comer* to test them out.

For me this has all the makings of a very exciting division, the kings of the old school generation battling it out for the title while the new comers and young blood fighting it out rise to the top and claim there time.

Guys battling it out to avoid been cut from the division and win a second chance of raising up the ranks, and a solid veteran gatekeeper standing in the way of anyone who wants to enter the challenge, what more could you as for?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh, come on. Strikeforce wants to set up Fedor vs Henderson and you guys really find reasons for why they shouldn't? I don't get it.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

It's not that I don't want to see that fight. Of course it's a very intriguing match up.

What I am saying is, how can anyone think it's ok to fight for a title if that person just lost 2 in a row.

I don't get how anyone can defend THAT. Fedor this or fedor that, he lost.

And I also think that the value of the belt would get blasted if they put the fight up.

Let Fedor at least win ONE match in 205, then we can talk.

MMA is a legit sport. you have to earn a shot at the title because you won.
If you set a title fight up just due to poluarity, you can book them for Wrestlemania.

If Henderson would have lost the fight last Saturday against Feijao, than I would have said bring it on!

But not for the title.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Blablabla i'm here to see good fights.

Hendo vs Fedor is a great fight, for the title or not it doesn't matter.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

The_Senator said:


> Fedor vs Babalu is not interesting for anyone. Sobral poses very little threat and I think it's just waste of time. Even if Fedor wins, he gets nothing whatsoever. Lawal /Mousasi /Feijao / Hendo are the best candidates, a victory over any of them can prove Fedor's relevance in SF LHW division.


If fights good fighters, he loses and everyone cries foul and how he got caught. If he fights Hendo his record is likely going to be 33-*4* by his first KO.

Oh noooo, he's too old threads, he should of tested himself first in a warm-up match, he never cut weight before..

OK, fighting Babalu is a classic M-1 style match-up to keep his record intact - atleast there would be no excuse-making and a collective 'waaaa' from Fedor worshipers.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

G8tors said:


> I don't really see what's wacky about it. I mean Emelianenko is like 220-230? A cut to 205 isn't bad at all.
> 
> I personally would LOVE to see Hendo/Fedor.


Because a guy coming off 2 losses...the last by an ass whooping...and he would get a title shot. Makes little sense.

Not like SF has too many better options. But it is pretty silly that a guys first time ever at a weight and he would get a title shot? Then go so far as to say he's on a 2 fight losing streak? Weird.



Machida Karate said:


> Fedor getting a instant shot is really surprising to some of you guys?
> 
> Do u even remember what Scott Coker said when he gave Hendo a instant title shot against Shields? Its DAN HENDERSON!
> 
> When people say is it fair? He is just going to say, ITS FEDOR, the best HW on the planet, (then why is he in LHW....) lol


Um, yea sure they are similar situation you could say and Coker most likely WOULD say that..

But um...1 was on a 3 fight win streak....and the other is coming off 2 losses...one by mugging....and Hendo was fighting at that weight...

The only thing the same as they are 2 legends. Other than that one deserved it...and the other clearly doesn't.

I have see fighters getting a title shot after a loss. And that is dumb enough. But has anyone ever seen a title shot of a decent promotion awarded after 2 straight losses?

It perhaps would be a good fight, and I'd enjoy it. But situations like these keep SF from being THAT credible. At some point your belts have to mean something. 

Also, I haven't read the entire thread...but everyone thinks this cut would be fine for Fedor? Sure he CAN make 205, that isn't the point. Fedor most likely has never cut weight in his life. Cutting 25 isn't no joke. That would be his first time that low since he was basically a kid. Just because a fighter can make a weight, doesn't mean his body will adjust well.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

MrObjective said:


> If fights good fighters, he loses and everyone cries foul and how he got caught. If he fights Hendo his record is likely going to be 33-*4* by his first KO.
> 
> Oh noooo, he's too old threads, he should of tested himself first in a warm-up match, he never cut weight before..
> 
> OK, fighting Babalu is a classic M-1 style match-up to keep his record intact - atleast there would be no excuse-making and a collective 'waaaa' from Fedor worshipers.


I think of Fedor more as "Couture of SF" who always gets what he asks for due to his unique status. Fedor vs Babalu, really? This is the fight that probably nobody wants to see. How are you going to market it? Although, I'd watch any fight of Fedor's, of course, but the problem is that he doesn't fight as frequently as we all would love to, and Fedor is not Hendo or Randy when it comes to age... so I don't think fighting Babalu is going to make him any better.



jonnyg4508 said:


> But it is pretty silly that a guys first time ever at a weight and he would get a title shot? Then go so far as to say he's on a 2 fight losing streak? Weird.


This resembles Randy Couture, UFC 68, doesn't it? Maybe that's what SF would ultimately want. The question is, can Fedor do it? The difference is, Randy asked for the fight personally because he knew he had excellent chances, Fedor hasn't expressed any desire to face Hendo, it's SF management... And I doubt that Fedor loves the idea. So let's wait and see what happens.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The funny part about this is...

Fedor going to SF was a huge deal. Coming off 2 losses and going down to 205 would be his first title shot in SF. Fedor hasn't really been the champ of anything since Pride. Unless we want to talk about that legendary WAMMA title.

The HW belt hasn't meant anything for its entire existance. The LHW belt really wouldn't mean much if you start awarding a title shot after 2 losses.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Oh, come on. Strikeforce wants to set up Fedor vs Henderson and you guys really find reasons for why they shouldn't? I don't get it.


I never said I didn't want to see them fight. But seeing a HW cut to LHW that is on a 2 fight losing streak get a title shot looks terrible. Don't get me wrong, if this fight were to happen, I would most definitely watch it, but rankings wise, Fedor is not next in line at a weight class in which he has never fought anyone at.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

If this was the UFC roster, with the wealth of top class, and marketable LHW's they have I'd agree with you, but this is Strikeforce. Fedor is their big name, after Nicky Diaz anyway, and they're not going to waste fights on his contract feeding him to bums like Babalu. Mousasi's busy, Feijao's coming off the loss to Hendo, Lawal would get mauled by Henderson and is also coming off a loss, Roger Gracie's not ready for a title shot and other than those guys they've got nothing. Fedor moving down makes perfect sense, and if he was to move down, a superfight with Henderson would be massive for Strikeforce. The fight just makes sense to me, and I would love to see it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Feijao's coming off the loss to Hendo, Lawal would get mauled by Henderson and is also coming off a loss


Um then put him against Mo or Feijao first. So they can't fight Fedor because they are coming off a loss...and were just champions?

But Fedor can come off 2 losses and get a title shot in a division he has never even been in and has never held a SF title?

There is no logic there. It is not a super fight. Hendo is 40 and Fedor is coming off 2 losses. The only reason why it is interesting is because Fedor is at a new weight. Have Fedor go to the weight and lets see him there first before he get cracks at titles. 

At some point big names need to be the 2nd option and bring credibility to your belts comes first. If not they will just eventually fold.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Um then put him against Mo or Feijao first. So they can't fight Fedor because they are coming off a loss...and were just champions?
> 
> But Fedor can come off 2 losses and get a title shot in a division he has never even been in and has never held a SF title?
> 
> ...


Well, like I said, the fight itself WOULD be very intriguing in my book. A lot of fight fans want to see that bout, myself included but not as a title fight.

If Hendo would have lost his title fight then it would be perfect.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Um then put him against Mo or Feijao first. So they can't fight Fedor because they are coming off a loss...and were just champions?
> 
> But Fedor can come off 2 losses and get a title shot in a division he has never even been in and has never held a SF title?
> 
> ...


So by your logic Wandy vs Chuck was no super fight also, and was not interesting.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> So by your logic Wandy vs Chuck was no super fight also, and was not interesting.


No it wasn't. The fight was pretty epic to say the least, but where they were in their careers kinda killed the super fight aura. If they had fought when they were prime and dominant, then that would have been a super fight. But just because a fight was insanely awesome, does not make it a super fight.

And no, a 40 year old Hendo against a slipping Fedor in a fight obviously made to try and keep Fedor relevant is not a superfight.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Why not? If Fedor can/wants to make 205.



Dan Henderson was 3-2 in stint in the UFC. And it could have easily been 2-3 with better judges.

Anderson only needed 1 win to get the title shot in the UFC.

Shields only needed 1 "win" to get the title shot in the UFC.

Rampage only needed 1 win. CroCop only needed to beat one relevant guy to get the title shot.

Big names get to the title easier. Why? Because this is not only a sport, it's business and sport mixed together.

Go for it Fyodor. Or take the loser of OVereem and Werdum. Probably the latter who you can def beat.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

fullcontact said:


> Why not? If Fedor can/wants to make 205.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess if you believe that only what a fighter does in that specific organization should count. Personally I like to take into account what the fighter has done leading up- to where they are.

Dan Henderson was on a 3 fight win streak before coming to SF and getting Shields and then he demolished Sobral before getting the title shot at LHW. You are right, 1 fight is pretty fast to a shot, but it is better than losing 2 straight and getting a shot.

Silva got a fast shot as well but he also beat Leben like nobody else had up until that point in time. He was also on a 2 fight. But like I said, he got an early shot as well.

Shields is a ridiculous example. He was on a 14 fight win streak before entering the UFC and now made that 15. He beat Hendo, Mayhem, Kampmann, Thompson, Okami, Daley, Lawler and Condit during that streak as well. He hasn't lost a fight since 2005 and has not been fighting cans either. He deserves a shot.

Rampage was on a 3 fight win streak before entering the UFC and a 4 fight win streak before fighting Liddell.

Yes some of them were early, and it looked just as bad. But some on your list had already done enough to warrant a shot. And NONE on your list had lost 2 in a row and then jumoed in weight to get an immediate shot. That is ridiculous.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> So by your logic Wandy vs Chuck was no super fight also, and was not interesting.


Actually it is one of my favorite fights of all time. But my favorite fighter is Chuck and I love Wandy. 

No, it wasn't a superfight. How can you say it was? It wasn't even the freaking main event. If it was a Superfight Dana would of threw them on a different card and made it a headline.

Both guys coming off losses. It was nothing close to what it would have been a few year early...not close.

It was a huge fight because Chuck is a rockstar and it was Wandy's first fight back in the UFC. But Superfight? Na I reserve that talk for Silva/GSP, Silva/Shogun, Overeem/Fedor before Fedor shit his pants. Those are super fights...or were in the last ones case.

Chuck/Wandy was one of my favorite fights because they are 2 of my favorite fighters. And it turned out to be a slugfest. Add on the fact it wasn't for some cheesy title...since neither deserved it at that point. 

Good fight. Tons of hype because Chuck is a rockstar and the fight was hyped for a long time because they were considered the 2 best 205ers at one point and people wanted it settled.

No one has ever really talked about a Hendo/Fedor fight. They have never been in teh same division or had any rivalry. 1 is 40 years old, the other coming off 2 losses. Hendo was just said to be washed up by getting controlled by a natural WW. 

I'd watch the fight as it'd be interesting to just see Fedor at 205. But as far as the matchup? I don't see how it is superfight. Just because they WERE legends, doesn't mean it is a superfight now. I'm not going to sit and say it wouldn't be a fun fight. But calling it a superfight and having it for the title is silly.


----------

